# Need 4TB Storege [Urgent]



## Moy (May 4, 2016)

It can be

1. 2 X 2 TB internal Storage

OR

2. 4TB Internal

OR

3. 4TB External 

Budget is 12000+/-500, brand should have good after sale service like western digital.

I have THIS in mind, but rating is not good


----------



## satinder (May 5, 2016)

In your budget,
nothing much is available.
If you want better quality and long lasting HDD then you will get only 2TB 
i.e. "Black" WD  internal HDD.
It is best thing to own for long life.
4TB is too much data.
If you loose it, it will pinch much more than you are spending now.
 Invest wisely.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 5, 2016)

WD Caviar Black 2TB Internal (WD2003FZEX) -10,050.

Link:Western Digital Black 2TB SATA Internal Hard Drive (WD2003FZEX) price in india Rs.10050. Buy Western Digital Black 2TB SATA Internal Hard Drive (WD2003FZEX) online : Theitdepot.com


----------



## Lincon_WD (May 5, 2016)

Hi Moy,

I am glad to help you out here, I’d like to know what is the main purpose to use the drive? If it’s just storage, in this budget you can go with our new line of WD Blue  drives.  The drives  are available within your budget. 

The ex-WD Green HDDs are now in the 5,400 RPM-class with massive capacities up to 6 TB in size. I'd suggest you to take a look at the WD Blue's product page as well and check these differences under Specifications:

Support Answer

I hope it helps, Keep me posted.


----------



## Moy (May 5, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> Hi Moy,
> 
> I am glad to help you out here, I’d like to know what is the main purpose to use the drive? If it’s just storage, in this budget you can go with our new line of WD Blue  drives.  The drives  are available within your budget.
> 
> ...



yaah, its mainly for storage purpose


----------

